# LC30 mill spindle bore clearance when unlocked?



## slow-poke (Dec 11, 2022)

How much slop or clearance of the quill is normal when the quill is extended a few inches and the quill lock is released?
When I lock the quill it's well locked so no noticeable slop, however when unlocked the clearance seems excessive +/- 0.002". I'm referring to the actual quill clearance not the spindle / bearing clearance.


----------



## Eddyde (Dec 11, 2022)

I don't know what "normal" is but I wouldn't worry about .002" with the quill fully unlocked. If you need the quill to have less slop you can partially tighten the lock so it still can move but will have a tighter fit in the bore. I always lock the quill off when edge-finding and milling.


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 11, 2022)

Basically you want as little as possible- a thou or less.  With cheap drill presses you often see a lot of slop in that area
One of the first things to check on any machine- new or used


----------

